# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Chimera Tool تحديثات :  Samsung update(04.Oct.2017)-Imei Repair,Patch Cert for Exynos&Marvell,Read Codes MTK

## mohamed73

*Dear Chimera Tool Users, 
To make our  software better for you, we  bring updates regularly. Every    update of  our software includes  improvements for stability and    bugfixes.
If you have any feedback or run  into issues, come find us at  our live support, we are happy to help  you.    * *Software version: 15.25.1520 Release date: 04. Oct. 2017    What's new?*  *Added Imei Repair and Patch Cert for Exynos Models:* *Samsung Galaxy J5 (2017):* SM-J530F, SM-J530FM, SM-J530G, SM-J530GM, SM-J530K, SM-J530L, SM-J530S, SM-J530Y, SM-J530YM*Samsung Galaxy J7 (2017):* SM-J730F, SM-J730FM, SM-J730M, SM-J730G, SM-J730GM, SM-J730K*Samsung Galaxy J7 Neo:* SM-J701F, SM-J701M, SM-J701MT   *Added Imei Repair, Read/Write/Patch Cert for Marvell Models:* *Samsung Galaxy J1:* SM-J100F, SM-J100FN, SM-J100G, SM-J100M, SM-J100MU, SM-J100Y*Samsung Galaxy J1 ACE:* SM-J110F, SM-J110G, SM-J110M*Samsung Galaxy Grand Prime:* SM-G531F, SM-G531M, SM-G531Y*Samsung Galaxy Tab 4:* SM-T239, SM-T2397, SM-T239C, SM-T239M*Samsung Galaxy Core Prime:* SM-G361F, SM-G388F   *Added Read Codes Without Root for MTK Models:* *Samsung Galaxy Grand Prime Plus:* SM-G532F, SM-G532G, SM-G532M, SM-G532MT   *Updated Patch Cert For Android 7.0+ for Exynos Models:* *Samsung Galaxy S7:* SM-G930x, SM-G935x, SM-A310x, SM-A510x, SM-A710x, SM-J710x   *Added Read Codes for Qualcomm Models:* *Samsung Galaxy J5:* SM-J510S*Samsung Galaxy S8:* SCV36   
__________________________________________  * 
You still don't have license for ChimeraTool?
Do you need Chimera Tool USB dongle?*     *Visit our store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  FoneFunShop UK:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* GsmServer store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* GsmEasy store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  _Kind regards,
Chimera Team_

----------

